# samba33 daemons creates .gmon files.



## boot0user (May 26, 2010)

Hello, friends!

Have a FreeBSD 7.3 RELEASE, samba33 installed and have a problem: samba33 daemons creates .gmon files (smbd.gmon, testparm.gmon and etc.). I know, that's process profiling, but i no need those files and profiling. How can i stop those files generation? 

Have an identical server with equal config and no .gmon files there. 

Lose one day already trying to understand what's going wrong. Please help me, friends.

Thank's.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

Appears to be an open bug: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=143924&cat=ports


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

It happens on samba34 too. Looks like the --without-profiling-data configure option isn't being respected.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

Note: the linked bug report (and its proposed patches) is samba34-specific. Maybe you could chime in on the PR and add informstion about samba33.


----------



## boot0user (May 27, 2010)

Thank's a lot, friends, for your answers.


----------

